# Anyone Know How To Set The Time On One Of These?



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Anyone know how to set the time on one of these? So far all I have managed to do is set the alarm and timezone. Cheers


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I bet Jase will, but he's on holiday for a week


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

It's not one with a recessed crown between the two pushers on the right is it ?

I have one similar to that & I seem to recall you pull that crown out & use the pushers.

Nice watch by the way.

Dave


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Possibly hold down the 'adjust' button till digits start to flash ?

D.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Its NOS ex shop display...

Thanks guys I worked it out in the end... Logical in the end

The bottom left button alternated between the time display and the timezone map then you use the top left recessed button to set the timezone and time:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That's a very nice example


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks... Ex shop display so its in great condition but the back is slightly scratched from replacing batteries keeping it running on the display since late 70s...



PhilM said:


> That's a very nice example


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very nice, quite rare, especialy in nos condition, they use a cool 'sandwich' lcd panel arangement, one layer does the world map and the other is for the numbers..

Well done


----------

